# Jeremy Clarkson tweets sighting of male TT driver



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Twitter posting by Jeremy Clarkson unkind to male TT drivers. Twitter replies just as bad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477128247722115072 :-?


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

He's a first class prat!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Let's face it this dinosaur has insulted everyone. If you asked anyone "who is the biggest knob on tv" how many do you think would say Clarkson?

With that in mind sales of TTs to male drivers could go up if this tweet gets out...


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

who cares what he says, drive what ya want and enjoy


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Didnt this C**T own an SLK at one point?


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow some of you are touchy hahaha, he has stated that he really likes the TT, thinks it's one of the best looking coupes around and plays on the women's car thing just as much as many other people do just like they do with male mini owners


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Some people bite far too easily. Who cares really?


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

And I'm bothered that some opinionated bigot needs to keep his nasty profile high in the public eye? Not......


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

He's just "trying" to be funny. Personally I never liked his kind of humour alike a grownup teenager. When he first tested the TT with DSG he thought "those flappy things behind the steering wheel" were ridiculous... but now Porsche, Ferrari and all use that same technology and suddenly he doesn't make fun of them.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sure I remember it as he thought the gear box was magnificent


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Would love to run him down in my TT :lol:


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Who really cares what Clarkson says is lucky he's still on TV


----------



## jakespurs442 (Dec 11, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Would love to run him down in my TT :lol:


With me right behind you! :lol:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

One of the reason I don't follow him on twitter

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Stotti (May 25, 2014)

Provoking controversy is his usp. He says plenty of stupid things but on balance his existence is probably positive for car fans.

Regarding the female/male thing, I guess the reason girls like the TT is because a) it's a great, sexy car and b) girls who want a sports car may need the back seats for breadsnappers (is that a bit Clarkson - Apols ladies?). Consequently the proportion of females who drive sports cars is likely to be higher in the TT. Which is no bad thing.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes that's about it really with him. What he frequently does is to pick on and ridicule (with obvious extremes) one particular car or the drivers of that car - knowing that 95% of the viewers don't own that car and will think he's really witty, funny and clever. Until next week when its their car he's denigrating.
Some people say ...... (hang on I'm starting to sound like him) ....... that's he's controversial. I say he just uses a very simple plan that rallies 95% of the viewers to his side, and just upsets a different 5% each week.


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Ha I got told by a lady I was with that I have a girls car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Devils Advocate - Considering most girls really aren't that impressed with Ferrari, Porsche, Aston Martin, (flash sports cars) etc don't you stand a better chance of gaining their attention in a car they actually like ? [smiley=idea2.gif]

And after all a TT Tdi is the same as an RS to most girls isn't it ? :lol:


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Tis true, paradoxically although considering it's a 'girls' car both sexes do give admiring looks and the ladies love a TT... And I do like the ladies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I haven't slept for days thinking about this. It just keeps me up all night about the things you can say about someone driving a TT....

Honestly, get a grip. It's Clarkson, and I love him for the controversy and outspoken comments he comes out with. It's just like someone walking down the street and saying its a girls car. Can't say it's ever upset me when I fire up the v6 :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

bilajio said:


> Tis true, paradoxically although considering it's a 'girls' car both sexes do give admiring looks and the ladies love a TT... And I do like the ladies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :lol: Now there's a man who talks my kind of sense :lol:


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

didn't he review the tt on top gear


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

What's sad is the twitter feed he has so many sycophants following him. Really sad, "oh yes Jeremy hahaha LOL, can I polish your shoes".


----------



## TimGTT (Mar 2, 2014)

Who cares. I get constant abuse for my 'mobile salon' from my mates and colleagues, which i fully expected when I bought it. I love the car, love driving it, and the girls also love it. 

Let the haters hate and enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Clarkson is the worst troll ever, why do people think he is even slightly credible?

I just don't "get" Clarkson? 8)


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

For those who missed it, it think this was pretty funny :mrgreen: 
I don't really mind really. Enjoy the TT.


----------

